# Canadian Trip



## MrFSS (May 5, 2005)

I just arrived in Jasper after three days and two nights on Via #1. While we were up to to an hour late most of the way, we were only 15 minutes late getting here. I will have a full report, soon, and pictures for those interested.

Three engines and 28 cars long. Over a 1/4 of a mile of train.

Great service - food - staff.

Here is a picture of me standing at the rear of the Park Car in Edmonton.







More later!


----------



## AlanB (May 5, 2005)

Glad you had a nice trip  , and we'll be anxiously awaiting your full report.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (May 6, 2005)

Way to go!!!! I note that the pix was taken in Edmonton. .As a matter of fact, I met with an internet railfan friend at Edmonton on my trip last fall. He and I had "met" each other from another board and had been corresponding for a year or two via e-mail.

When he found out about my trip, he arranged to come into town (he is retired) and visit with me at the train station in Edmonton. A nice treat.

Isn't it neat to be on a train 28 cars long! I have to wander, what is their limit? That length seems to be really taxing things, not just the locomotive power and facilities aboard the train, equipment and staffers availability but also its ability to stop over the platforms at the stations.

My train was 21 cars going out and 30 returning (but three of them were deadheads). As you say, that is, seriously, over 1/4 mile long.


----------



## panamaclipper (May 6, 2005)

Glad to see its warmed up in Edmonton. When I stood in that same spot in mid March it was blowing snow and in the 20s.


----------



## MrFSS (May 6, 2005)

> Isn't it neat to be on a train 28 cars long! I have to wander, what is their limit? That length seems to be really taxing things, not just the locomotive power and facilities aboard the train, equipment and staffers availability but also its ability to stop over the platforms at the stations.


We were car number 8 from the engines, so 20 cars back to the Park Car. I walked it on the train. Easier to do outside.

I'm working on my trip report, but since we're on a tour, I haven't had a chance to get it together. I took notes during the trip. Hope to have it up in a few days.



> Glad to see its warmed up in Edmonton. When I stood in that same spot in mid March it was blowing snow and in the 20s.


Very nice weather. Even better in Jasper and Banff, today. Hope it holds for a few more days as we ride the Rocky Mountaineer.


----------



## Robert (Dec 26, 2006)

I would say that train was far too long. The one I rode in May 06 was 32 cars which meant two station stops to allow passengers safe exit for a smoking/exercise break. A friend questioned why VIA doesn't run the train every day in a more manageable consist than only 3 times a week. Perhaps they wouldn't have enough refurbished Park cars to cover such a schedule.


----------

